# Reliance's DTH (Blue Magic\ BigTV) to use MPEG4?



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 11, 2008)

> MPEG-4 COMPRESSION
> 
> Reliance's BlueMagic will use MPEG-4 compression, which will allow it to pack twice as many TV channels per transponder, compared to the older MPEG-2 technology deployed by DishTV and TataSky.
> 
> ...



*www.bigtv.co.in/
*reliancebluemagic.blogspot.com/
*www.rdi-board.com/showthread.php?p=455071
*bigtv.co.in/bigtv/Emailer/product_info.html

If it aint a practical joke, it could mean HD will come our way via Relaince and Sun's DTH. According to the BigTV webpage i'ts been launched? Is it available in ur area?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ the blogspot link was detected as phishing site by kaspersky.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

^sun dth is using mpeg4 already


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 13, 2008)

@praka123,

do u use sun's service?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^Yes.pic quality is really better compared to sky.but the channel selection is bad.still have to wait for all bouquets and bird channels to be added


----------



## appu (Feb 13, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ the blogspot link was detected as phishing site by kaspersky.



kaspersky is identifying all blogs as phishing one...its some problem wit it....

thnks for the info W i d e S c r e e N


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 13, 2008)

@appu, 
welcome. M just spreadin' news, but im disappointed with the response here.

@praka123, im sure they will have better channels coming months. 
What outputs does sun's set top box carry apart from the s-video & "yellow, white and red" standard outputs?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

@W i d e S c r e e N:yes,I sun dth is really good and they have added almost all popular tamil,hindi channels to their test (Not available) including bindaas etc channels.
the Set Top Box I got with Sun dth in kerala is made by homecast,a german company with cover written "digital mepg4 receiver".

this comes with RF ,S-video outputs and audio output(stereo) and optical audio out(some IECxx thing).

my uncle in Pala also got a Sun DTH connection and I have configured tuner card support to his win and ubuntu dual boot pc.

It is simple,the tuner card software(for eg: pinnacle pctv media) should be configured to show video input as S-video and audio as onboard audio.
U can record digital  video(provided the card is digital,even analog one too rocks) .

Still opentv software update is not there in stb(that active khabar,sports,darshan etc in Sky) .waiting for the firmware update.
the signal strength here is 99%(kerala) and signal quality is 77%.

may be I'll copy paste "my guide fpr dth" I pmed to someone. 


			
				me said:
			
		

> I have configured Tuner card(internal analogue ) from Set Top Box of a DTH(SUN DTH) ie S-video output from it connected to S-video input of tunercard.
> the audio out from set top box is connected to the audio input of onboard audio of PC(ie, line-in.connected with a cable with Left and right input pins and a combined one pin output connector to connect with input of onboard audio).
> 
> Now in the software,configure the input as the "tuner-card-name+S-video" and audio input as "onboard audio".
> ...


----------



## rollcage (Feb 13, 2008)

Can wait for BigTV to be released but lets see what happens ..
Rel Communications has made fool of people earlier with big dreams.
dont know how it gonna turn out ..

heres  the offer

*bigtv.co.in/bigtv/Emailer/images/family_offer2.gif

and

BIG tv going to lunch on march2008............it wil cost 10,000-12,000.........Toshiba LCD tv, DTH equipments and 6 months subscription is free

for more details

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2612670.cms


----------



## nvidia (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 13, 2008)

@parka123,

are u refering to this

HT800 PVR

*202.60.70.84/$sitepreview/www.homecast.com.au/images/products/8000-large.jpg
*202.60.70.84/$sitepreview/www.homecast.com.au/product.asp?SKU=HT8000PVR

    *  High Definition Digital TV Recorder
    * Record 2 HD channels simultaneously
    * Pause and Rewind Live TV
    * 320GB HDD (record approx 30hrs HD & 100hrs SD)
    * Picture in Picture
    * Resolution 1080i, 720p, 576p, 576i
    * Outputs: HDMI 1.2, Component YPbPr, S Video, CVBS, Optical SPdif
    * Outputs via HDMI, Component, S-Video and CVBS Simulaltaneously
    * Learnable remote control for basic TV functions
    * Connect external hard drives & memory sticks via USB 2.0 inputs x 2
    * Front USB2.0 port for easy access
    * Lan 100Mbit Ethernet port provided for future applications
    * Record timer for up to 50 events
    * On screen installation guide for fast and easy first installation
    * Main switvh for full power shut down
    * 7 Day Electronic Program Guide
    * Integrated Photo Slide Show viewer
    * Download & Play MP3s on your TV

 fckn awesome! 

or 

T2000

*202.60.70.84/$sitepreview/www.homecast.com.au/images/products/T2000_large.jpg
*202.60.70.84/$sitepreview/www.homecast.com.au/product.asp?SKU=T2000


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^NO!but look exactly as below(but mpeg4):
*www.homecast.net/engimages/product/0814DVBS02.gif


But in TN,they are giving coship CDVB6750 based receivers  see below:
*www.coship.com/SiteEnglish/UpFiles/WebPart/da52e7b7-88a6-4fae-883c-99e2201623cf.gif

Not to mention that ALL SUN DTH RECEIVERS ARE BASED ONLY ON THE ABOVE 2 MODELS.
sun has given contract to these 2 korean/german companies for bulk STB's.
I think it will cost less than Rs500 for these STB's in bulk may be.
last read in BBforum that coship model is rejected by SUN and now they are giving only homecast STB's.

@widescreen: where are u from?TN?

I did a manual scan just now and got 9x,9xm,bindaas tv,bindaas movies etc. 

*
edit:*
here is my post on bbforum reg the same :
*broadbandforum.in/sun-direct-dth/22025-user-manual-sun-direct-stb/2/#post153709


----------



## utsav (Feb 13, 2008)

I never scan channels on my dishtv. evrything gets updated automatically including firmware.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 13, 2008)

@rollcage,
can u post that link again?

@parka123, 
Those STB looks better than the $hitty systems dishtv and tatasky use  

What about HD then? Does Sun has plans?

@utsav,
Do scan manually, it helps clearing out the "TEST ##@#" **** on the list.

Do u get "youtube" picture quality on some channels?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

^no idea reg hdvideo.dont expect such things from sun  may be reliance big..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 13, 2008)

^ if one goes thru what "rollcage" is saying it looks like BigTV is the way forward? Hope they dont disappoint.

Is BigTV related to BigMusic? Cause i've seen that logo before


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> ^ if one goes thru what "rollcage" is saying it looks like BigTV is the way forward? Hope they dont disappoint.



Ya may be .. actually Reliance always show you that sky is the limit ... we will give you this /... that .. in beginning .. and then when its released Booom  

.. by the way heres that link again .. *economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/2612670.cms

{BIG tv going to lunch on march2008.......
.....it wil cost 10,000-12,000.....
....Toshiba LCD tv, DTH equipments 
and 6 months subscription is free}



> Is BigTV related to BigMusic? Cause i've seen that logo before


 Ya.. its brining all those brand under one roof .. earlier Reliance DTH was called BlueMagic .. now BIG-TV 
like BIG-FM .. and others if exist..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 14, 2008)

@rollcage, thx for the link



> For one, Reliance is in advanced talks with *Toshiba to sign an agreement for about 15 million LCD TVs, to be given along with the DTH connection.* The proposal deal stands like this: BIG DTH will offer its DTH connection for Rs 10,000-12,000 and the consumer will get a Toshiba LCD TV free along with the DTH hardware. Also, subscription will be free for the first six months or so.
> 
> Bharti, the other player that is also entering the DTH space, is also learnt to be lobbying for the implementation of CAS. The Bharti DTH project, is learnt to be ready to take off, but the company has decided to hold its launch, for a more opportune entry into the market.
> 
> Both players, Reliance and Bharti will combine their telecom services with DTH and IPTV and look at pushing both categories, and in turn cleaning out the cable market.



I think that LCD IS atleast 1280x720 res capable and that's why the "rent".
This only "confirms" one thing -HD in India, atleast by the end of this year?

@parka123, were u successful in upgrading that firmware, any +ve results?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

^did u meant STB firmware?it is updated automatically via OTA(over the air) update.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

@W i d e S c r e e N
 may be .. I suppose but actually getting a HD LCD TV for 10-12k with a DTH hardware looks * too good to be true.* 
moreover may be this was just a marketing gimmick or another rumor. 
I personally dont believe that gonna happen. 
waise what you think what size of the LCD they gonna give if its any true..

as for now I think choosing MPEG-4 was a real big leap for Indian television broadcasting industry. I just wish they provide good quality hardware this time

3rdly what about the Internet ... we can expect to get high speed broadband also.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 14, 2008)

maybe a 32'. sure it sounds like a too good to be true statement, but with reliance and the kind of capital they have got this dosent look an impossible task for them

But if look at the cost of an LCD monitor @ 20K I think u will get a full loaded 20-24' LCD with max resolution of 1920x1200+

MPEG4 is definately a good thing, I thought TataSky would use it when they initially started but wth.

Either they would use DTH or one fat fibere optic cable will come to the house that would do broadband+IPTV+telephony.?


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> maybe a 32'. sure it sounds like a too good to be true statement, but with reliance and the kind of capital they have got this dosent look an impossible task for them


hmm may be but probably max we can expect is 32" in 10K..
huge capital ya they so .. they can play with economies of scale .. ha but they are cheaters nothing more.. u remember that LG - n100 they gave to people. I really dont beleive on Reliance Communications .. wasie bhi they are also not the best employers in india,


> But if look at the cost of an LCD monitor @ 20K I think u will get a full loaded 20-24' LCD with max resolution of 1920x1200+


ya but how do that show the real HD // the true HD - 
The HIGH-DIFINITION wont be visible till 42" or 52" I think 
now there are 102" and 140" LCDs on shows on CES .. .. BBC Click showed  that .. oh  man .. what a tv



> MPEG4 is definately a good thing, I thought TataSky would use it when they initially started but wth.
> 
> Either they would use DTH or one fat fibere optic cable will come to the house that would do broadband+IPTV+telephony.?


hmm ya but why cant * wireless high speed satellite broadband* .. 

I dont think IPTV is the future ..

when we have a Dish Antenna in every home .. why send the cable to it.. that download link can be used for differnent stuffs.. telephony .. braodband .. TV .. and also WorldSpaceRadio   just feel the future


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 14, 2008)

now if u talk about wireless I forgot about WiMAX.
a 20mb/s up and down is nothing new in this tech.

If they could do this, it will adress all the things u wanted and more!

I agree with u Reliance havent got any credibility spcly RCOM. Ofcourse they will loot the customers in the name of HD. That's what they do best. 

about the lcd i was talking about PC monitors. A typical 32' LCD HDTV should cost anywhere between 39-49K?


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about the source, but Reliance will be giving out a pathetic 19" LCD TV with their offer..!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 14, 2008)

I hate Reliance so doesn't matter how much innovative technology they roll out, I would try to stay away from them


----------



## nvidia (Feb 14, 2008)

They are going to know out other players in the market with ultra low charges ...


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Reliance's DTH (Blue Magic \ BigTV) to use MPEG4?*

@W i d e S c r e e N
wi-max .. it was good but never been implemented.. 
there were constant news that BSNL testing it where is it ..noone knows

But I seriously think we can get satellite broadband also .. 

waise anyone have a idea .. Is this thing functional in europe or usa? may be BSKY or DirectTV are already doing that  may be

also .. the channels should be price on each channel basis ... not the package system. we have to pay fixed amount.. so what the difference. they implemented this in CAS so the same thing should be followed in DTH  also. 

TRAI .. is sleeping again 


asnvin said:


> I hate Reliance so doesn't matter how much innovative technology they roll out, I would try to stay away from them


THATS THE SPIRIT


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

can anyone explain me .... is this HD format???

or simply a better one than the current one dishtv is providing??


----------



## Voldy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the news Widescreen


----------



## rollcage (Feb 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> can anyone explain me .... is this HD format???


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-definition_television

*www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/musicandvideo/hdvideo/contentshowcase.aspx


> *Satellite-based TV companies, such as DirecTV and Dish Network (both in North America), Sky Digital (in the UK and Ireland), Bell ExpressVu and StarChoice (both in Canada) and NTV Plus (in Russia), offer HDTV to customers as an upgrade. New satellite receiver boxes and a new satellite dish are often required to receive HD content.*


If a DTH provider uses MPEG-4 .. he can provide better services .. than current MPEG-2 i.e. better than curent DIshTV n TataSky
If BigTV comes up with it .. then they will be able to provide more channels per transponder.
but you should also know that they (Tatasky - Dish) do have a option to shift to that high compression at future time.

You can say ... using HD XviD or VP70 instead of DVD.

.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

But we need a HD TV to see content in HD right?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 17, 2008)

@nvidia,

HD reciever,
1280x720+ TV.

HDTV Tuner,
powerfull processor,
powerfull 3D card/chip,
1280x720+ monitor


----------



## rollcage (Feb 17, 2008)

@W i d e S c r e e N

hey whats TRAI doing these days? any new law from them,

nothing particular recently .. they have so many stuff lined up are they sleeping or what!
 wi-max,  4G .. oops 3g, dth, cas

and

this is mentioned at one of those link -> BIG TV MEASAT 91.5*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 17, 2008)

i too am confused when they have 4G why bother with 3g, werent they going to skip 3 and go directly on to 4G?

WiMax has been launched in some metros i believe first were in banglore, pune, chennai,etc.

reliance also has it's own network of it.

do u think wimax could be used as IPTV?


----------



## rollcage (Feb 22, 2008)

> i too am confused when they have 4G why bother with 3g, werent they going to skip 3 and go directly on to 4G?


Bcoz they are idiots .. they don't know if you wait technology lapses.. new one comes as Wi-Max has arrived
they are fighting on frequenses .. Man at least launch it thorugh 2 ISP or Providers to see the effectiveness in Indian Context. 
They dont have clear frequency bcoz Army is using most of that bandwidth applicable for it .. 
what the heck .. how much time army wants to change to diff frequency man..
Korea is almost done with 4G .
I think the time 3G comes to India .. it will be a obsolete .. 


> WiMax has been launched in some metros i believe first were in banglore, pune, chennai,etc.


Is it really working? ..
I mean if its any true .. Can you get the MegaBits Wireless Broadband line out there ..I doubt it .. never heard of it..anyone using it.
If noone can subscribed to it .. then what it is, Its not there
they just making fool ..
Bcoz AFAIK even Wi-Max frequency has not yet cleared by Sleeping Lazy TRAI.
So if it hasnt been cleared .. its not implemented.



> reliance also has it's own network of it.


Reliance to bhagwan hi jane .. may be marketing gimick.. which their MBAs are good at



> do u think wimax could be used as IPTV?


 Yes I used to think that was very much possible but .. now .. no-longer sure.. bro,
Infact there was news of Phone-Broadband-TV on Wi-Max platform,
but where is it  again.. Trai ka locha.. No ruling n guidelines yet.

Its working in Singapore so fine... my friend was there last year .. he told me it works so fine. and backward compatible too. he was always online at home n in office.

On NDTV GadgetGuru .. in Jan 2007 .. there was a interview witha Airtel or BSNL man .. that It will be done within months not years. but again .. Dreams ... Booom

Wi-Max is good platform infact excellent .. it shows so much promise in itself and should be next thing for Indian broadband market.
But again ... delay in implementing.

.....

As per my calculations taking the situations, circumstances prevailing in Feb-2008-

 I think,
for TV -> DTH will rule, IPTV n CAS may not be able to provide quality n cost effectiveness,
for Broadband -> Combinition of Wi-Max wireless Broadband and HighSpeed Satellite Internet Access with DTH will be available,
for Phone -> as for now 2.5G will be there ... 3G/4G & Wi-Max (together) only by 2010


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 22, 2008)

who knows what reliance may do next. they have a habit of keepin screts till the very last minute!

i saw a front page ad of "8mbps broadband from bsnl"  but bsnl has  a bad habit of giving daydreams


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

TRAI = TRASH
cancel  TRA on both sides

I = SH
add IT on both sides

IIT = SH!T
ADD S on both sides...

SIIT = SSH!T

so here u go .. wht they do....

remove "="

SIIT & SH!T

hi hi hi hih ,,


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

one question .. should they change the settop box ??? or wil lthe present one support???


----------



## rollcage (Feb 25, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> TRAI = TRASH
> cancel  TRA on both sides
> 
> I = SH
> ...


true..  

those skers cant implement wi-max, dth wireless broadband,'they are outsourcing it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

rollcage said:


> true..
> 
> those skers cant implement wi-max, dth wireless broadband,'they are outsourcing it.



thnks...

p.s i feel that when dhayanithi maran was there ..things were moving fast.. he the one wwho wanted to shift to 4g straight skipping 3g.....
and also wanted to reduce th mobile rates... 

now this trai is sleeping and all the big players are cashing more money with old technology...
at the end of the dasy wwe the one who are losers..


----------

